# Abtaham-Smith RBR Thread



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Martin Murray says the judges are against away fighters in Germany, even though he got a gift draw against Sturm :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Murray and Clev as pundits...ewwwww


----------



## FLINT ISLAND (Jun 2, 2013)

I thought @Ishy was the one who started the RBR's ?


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Clev as pundit! Yessss, much better than tony bellend.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

FLINT ISLAND said:


> I thought @Ishy was the one who started the RBR's ?


Back in the ESB days @Ishy was always on point, he's slipping recently :-(


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Smith-AA ringwalks apparently 10pm


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

smith in the pub on fight day..:cheers


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Jim Kelly checking in :cheers


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @Jim Kelly checking in :cheers


:cheers


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> smith in the pub on fight day..:cheers


Nice pint of tap water


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ginger Kid ringside....

:uwot


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Did Nelson just say people remember him in germany? No they dont.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> Nice pint of tap water


with extra vitamin C for cunt..lol jk


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

USA Rob said:


> Hello I'm Robert Palmer


:lol:

Hi Trout Mask.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Any mention of Nathan's degree yet?


----------



## Maxsplit (Aug 15, 2013)

Is it me or does Groves sound a bit punch drunk?? 

He he was slurring quite a few words.

might be hearing things that aren't there but he did sound a bit Darren Barker-esque!


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

USA Rob said:


> Hello I'm Robert Palmer


Who


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

'Irish' Matthew Macklin on now.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Groves Murray and Cleverly. Fantastic choice of pundits.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

USA Rob said:


> Nathan has a degree, that's news to me?


That avatar :rofl


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Ginger ugly Kid ringside....
> 
> :uwot


fixed


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

I hope Macklin's just rusty, he doesn't look too sharp early on. I know the result but still...he's so leaky defensively.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Macklin looking his age.

He has had some hard fights all the way through his career and I think now he is showing it.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

USA Rob said:


> CHB Rankings Chairman .... apparently


Who


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

WOW, Macklin looks shit! This journeyman pushes him close.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Fancy AA on points, 3/1.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Anybody want to know the result? I'll pm..


----------



## Maxsplit (Aug 15, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Macklin looking his age.
> 
> He has had some hard fights all the way through his career and I think now he is showing it.


I think you are right, he looks past his best and he's taking far too many shots.

Against a top level guy he'd be taken out again every bit as quickly as he was by Golovkin, sadly.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Macklin looking his age.
> 
> He has had some hard fights all the way through his career and I think now he is showing it.


How highly did you rate him at his best mate?


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I hope Macklin's just rusty, he doesn't look too sharp early on. I know the result but still...he's so leaky defensively.


Spoilers man


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

ImElvis666 said:


> Spoilers man


This.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> How highly did you rate him at his best mate?


World level fighter for sure. A tough test for most of the top 10 middleweights.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Hate Macklin he is dog shit, hope he gets knocked out soon.


----------



## KTCboxing (Sep 27, 2014)

Macklin gets banjo'd against any of the titlists at 160 now. Best thing for him is to secure some domestic clashes in Lee and Murray. Really can't see him being significant at the top level again.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

ImElvis666 said:


> Spoilers man


Macklin vs this guy needs spoilers? Well it nearly did


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Maxsplit said:


> I think you are right, he looks past his best and he's taking far too many shots.
> 
> Against a top level guy he'd be taken out again every bit as quickly as he was by Golovkin, sadly.


At his best, who does he beat now?


----------



## AndyPaterson (May 26, 2014)

Gary Barlow said:


> Hate Macklin he is dog shit, hope he gets knocked out soon.


certainly rates himself higher than what he actually is.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Spoilers for Macklin in an 8 rounder? Come on lads :lol:


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

AndyPaterson said:


> certainly rates himself higher than what he actually is.


That's pretty much every fighter ever though.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

AndyPaterson said:


> certainly rates himself higher than what he actually is.


True that.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Macklin vs this guy needs spoilers? *Well it nearly did*


Exactly the reason you shouldn't have posted it. Upsets happen.


----------



## Maxsplit (Aug 15, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> At his best, who does he beat now?


Martinez and Sturm!!

50/50 vs Geale.

Andy Lee.

Who do you think?


----------



## KTCboxing (Sep 27, 2014)

How much of the Joe Gallagher show will we see tonight? op


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Ishy said:


> That's pretty much every fighter ever though.


Not the guy in your picture.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Macklin fights like me on the Fight Night game.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

FLINT ISLAND said:


> I thought @Ishy was the one who started the RBR's ?


Been ages since that's happened Flint :lol:


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'd like to think Macklin is just rusty after being out for so long but I fear he's shot.


----------



## No Fear (May 28, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> I'd like to think Macklin is just rusty after being out for so long but I fear he's shot.


He's taken a lot of punishment in fan friendly wars.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

I like Macklin but I think the last few years of being fucked around have made sure his best days are behind him. Shame.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> Hate Macklin he is dog shit, hope he gets knocked out soon.


Same.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Frankie Gavin's picked Smith....


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Eddies not going to get many Dublin shows out of Mack the knife.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

No Fear said:


> He's taken a lot of punishment in fan friendly wars.


Was fond of a drink in his younger days too which cuts longevity as well.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

ImElvis666 said:


> Exactly the reason you shouldn't have posted it. Upsets happen.


Irish people :-(


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

TBH when i saw Macklin training other week on a vid he looked like he was training to shed weight. He looked rancid...

I think the Marbella stuff has defo messed up his boxing.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

I think there's a market for a Jim Watt version of this:










Six phrases should make it practically indistinguishable from the real thing.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Majority decision...


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Irish people :-(


:huh You feeling ok?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

From Great Britain fuck some posters from the old ESB wouldn`t be happy with that


----------



## KTCboxing (Sep 27, 2014)

Macklin looks like fucking Gollum in that postfight interview. Battered to fuck.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

ImElvis666 said:


> :huh You feeling ok?


Was a joke...


----------



## FLINT ISLAND (Jun 2, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Been ages since that's happened Flint :lol:


Sorry fella,

I am so out of touch - only just getting back into the boxing game after being just on the outskirts of things for so long.

I'm still stuck in ESB Brit Forums 2008.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> From Great Britain fuck some posters from the old ESB wouldn`t be happy with that


He is from Great Britain. That's just a fact.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Macklin was all marked up after Lamer Russ as well.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Ring walk at 10, does that leave any time for an undercard?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

ImElvis666 said:


> He is from Great Britain. That's just a fact.


I personaly never gave a fuck he could be from Mars for all I care,he was a good boxer once but there was always many pages discussing Macklins nationality who got animated.Fuck it looks like I have opened up that old chestnutops


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Any other decent under card fights?


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Paul Smith is likeable?


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> I personaly never gave a fuck he could be from Mars for all I care,he was a good boxer once but there was always many pages discussing Macklins nationality who got animated.Fuck it looks like I have opened up that old chestnutops


Aye, it's a boring discussion. Thankfully, there's nowhere near as many idiots here that dwell on it compared to ESB.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Man why are sky always say XY based in germany? Do they call Chisora also african (dont know where he is from) based in the UK?


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

how long till the main event lads???


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

ImElvis666 said:


> Aye, it's a boring discussion. Thankfully, there's nowhere near as many idiots here that dwell on it compared to ESB.


Yeah,thank fuck.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Froch kessler 3? Fuck that shit. Awful fight.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Smooth said:


> Froch kessler 3? Fuck that shit. Awful fight.


it's hardly awful like


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Man why are sky always say XY based in germany? Do they call Chisora also african (dont know where he is from) based in the UK?


There is a big double standard there :lol:

Thinking about it are there any top German born fighters? With boxing being a popular sport you'd think they'd have a few but I can't think of any off the top of my head


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

JamieC said:


> There is a big double standard there :lol:
> 
> Thinking about it are there any top German born fighters? With boxing being a popular sport you'd think they'd have a few but I can't think of any off the top of my head


Sturm


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

This bald fella getting a pounding right said fred style..


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Hook! said:


> it's hardly awful like


Pointless though.

The only one with something to prove is Kessler.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Trippy said:


> Pointless though.
> 
> The only one with something to prove is Kessler.


it is 1-1 and both fights were competitive entertaining wars
regardless of the intangibles


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Hook! said:


> it is 1-1 and both fights were competitive entertaining wars
> regardless of the intangibles


Kessler was well past his best in the 2nd fight. Fuck knows what state he'll be in come the 3rd fight with his inactivity.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Smooth said:


> Kessler was well past his best in the 2nd fight. Fuck knows what state he'll be in come the 3rd fight with his inactivity.


he wasn't THAT far past his best
still operated at world level 
inactivity is a fair point


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

JamieC said:


> There is a big double standard there :lol:
> 
> Thinking about it are there any top German born fighters? With boxing being a popular sport you'd think they'd have a few but I can't think of any off the top of my head


Sturm was born in germany. The most top german amateurs are also german born. But also many with armenian decent (Marutjan,Haratunyan brothers ect). Or other guys with foreign roots like Ahmatovic,Barrou ect.

Most "100%" germans are too soft for boxing I guess. The parents dont want that their Felix,Moritz and co have nose bleed or something like that. These armenians,bosnians ect dont mind fighting.

Its just stupid to call these guys bosnian based in germany. People dont call Froch polish guys based in the UK.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Hook! said:


> it is 1-1 and both fights were competitive entertaining wars
> regardless of the intangibles


Kessler hasnt fought since tho.

I dont want to see it over degale who is in shape and hungry


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Also Beyer was a good fighter.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Jesus that one can fucking talk


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Paul Smith's Mrs seems like a lovely lady.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Paul Smith's wife: Would smash.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Eddie Hearns â€@EddieHearns 14sPaul Smiths wife "I havent come in the last few years........."


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

stunning wife


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Great advert.


----------



## AndyPaterson (May 26, 2014)

Smith's wife, I'd leave her face looking like a painters radio!!


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Elephant Man said:


> Sturm





LuckyLuke said:


> Sturm was born in germany. The most top german amateurs are also german born. But also many with armenian decent (Marutjan,Haratunyan brothers ect). Or other guys with foreign roots like Ahmatovic,Barrou ect.
> 
> Most "100%" germans are too soft for boxing I guess. The parents dont want that their Felix,Moritz and co have nose bleed or something like that. These armenians,bosnians ect dont mind fighting.
> 
> Its just stupid to call these guys bosnian based in germany. People dont call Froch polish guys based in the UK.


Ah forgot Sturm, his name change threw me as I thought he was doing a Stieglitz


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Smigga to put on a good show but to get stopped mid to late rounds, hope im wrong


----------



## AndyPaterson (May 26, 2014)

That wife is the only trophy Paul Smith's taking home.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

if bunce and omid djalili had a love child..Arthur Abraham, just sayin'.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I think Smith will be a hard work for Abraham.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

AndyPaterson said:


> Smith's wife, I'd leave her face looking like a painters radio!!


:huh...:lol: nasty!!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Adam Smith: "master trainer" Joe Gallagher 

:lol:


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't ask for much but please God, let Abraham crush this cunt.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> I don't ask for much but please God, let Abraham crush this cunt.


Paul's smith, tony Bellew, Carl Froch.

you really ought to start liking some boxers.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

love the tune Smith comes in to the ring with.I never thought I would say this War Smigga:bbb


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

hopefully Smith does the business.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Awful punditry from Murray and Clev..


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

I wonder if you could hire Clev as a motivation speaker?


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Clev thinking he was still with Warren for a second there "Frock" quickly followed by "Froch" as Eddie shouts in his earpiece.

Dopey fucking valley rat.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Martin Murray obviously from the Phil Neville school of punditry.


----------



## Big Beat (Jul 17, 2014)

Smith to fall in 5.

Looking forward to this.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

If smith comes out with YNWA I'm supporting Abraham.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Awful punditry from Murray and Clev..


It takes some fÃ¼cking doing to make Nathan Cleverly look smart. But somehow Murray pulls it off effortlessly.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Lovely stats from Sky.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm going for Smith in a really good fight. 

I think Smith will use his footwork to offset Arthur, Keep the jab working to occupy AA and then slide into range keeping low and feinting with shoulder and front foot to shell AA up and loop right hand around and then like Macklin did to Sturm overwhelm the full guard to the body and use the shoulder to control Arthur to ropes and then maul him and reset. 

I think Smith will get buzzed and cut but will come through to become champion.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Nathan being very honest in his assessment of Smith


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Trippy said:


> It takes some fÃ¼cking doing to make Nathan Cleverly look smart. But somehow Murray pulls it off effortlessly.


:lol: so true. He says something then goes err well ya know.. ..... .....

Awful..


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

All is forgiven, bring back Bellew Sky.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Martin Murray obviously from the Phil Neville school of punditry.


:lol: Brilliant.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Paul's smith, tony Bellew, Carl Froch.you really ought to start liking some boxers.


I used to be Bellew's biggest fan, defended him constantly back on ESB.I only like boxers who aren't cunts.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Sky keep talking about Smith deserving his chance...but at the same time not talking about it with the Quigg opponents.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Do you Sky should have rehearsed this through with these two beforehand.


----------



## Big Beat (Jul 17, 2014)

Pundits struggling to talk up Smiths chances. Toeing Eddie's line is proving tediously boring.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Ok, what round do you all think Smith gets knocked out in??


----------



## AndyPaterson (May 26, 2014)

Murray isn't even a boxing fan and he gets paid for this tripe!


----------



## Deflated Scrotum (Sep 1, 2014)

Stop talking and start the fight!!!!


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

WAR Abtaham


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

The best ever ever in studio analysts was when BT has Fury in for the Kltscko fight.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Dear Sky, please dont get Martin Murray back again. Ever. Thanks.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Finally an interesting voice, Nick Halling.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Sky proving they fly their commentators over to Germany, unlike Boxnation.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Drag it out.. Fuck me


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> *I'm going for Smith in a really good fight. *
> 
> I think Smith will use his footwork to offset Arthur, Keep the jab working to occupy AA and then slide into range keeping low and feinting with shoulder and front foot to shell AA up and loop right hand around and then like Macklin did to Sturm overwhelm the full guard to the body and use the shoulder to control Arthur to ropes and then maul him and reset.
> 
> I think Smith will get buzzed and cut but will come through to become champion.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Just to clarify, this is one God awful defence of a supposed world title.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Maybe Smith has heard how much people hate Hailing and Watt and thought bring in Murray to take the crapness to a new level and they will savour everyword of Watt and Hailing then..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Lads I'm watching on Sky player, Smith just started his ringwalk, how far am I behind?


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> I used to be Bellew's biggest fan, defended him constantly back on ESB.I only like boxers who aren't cunts.


Smiths not a cunt, he's said a few things you might disagree with, but overall he is armless, inoffensive and just doing the best for himself and his family.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

WTF! he's fought Groves and DeGale (well beat), both are better Super Middleweights 

Halling and Watt are awful


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Smiths not a cunt, he's said a few things you might disagree with, but overall he is armless, inoffensive and just doing the best for himself and his family.


:rofl


----------



## Deflated Scrotum (Sep 1, 2014)

Starting. Smigga to win.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

I wonder if Smith will manage a smile should he win? Possibly a forced grin?


----------



## Big Beat (Jul 17, 2014)

Smith deserves a beating for using Deacon Blue as his ring walk music.

Don't expect I'll have to wait long.


----------



## CCR (Jun 4, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> Just to clarify, this is one God awful defence of a supposed world title.


You've pretty much described Abraham's entire career.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: The Gallagher gym crack me up they must go Sports Direct and just buy Nike trackies and then put printing on them.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

What is this???????


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Just missed the book closing for this!atsch


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Smith is gonna win this you know. Fucking will. And then I can no longer watch boxing.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Lads I'm watching on Sky player, Smith just started his ringwalk, how far am I behind?


It's over mate, Smith KO2. :hey

On a side note; that was a shit entrance song Smith had...although Abraham's is also sounding pretty insipid.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Jesus what is this?


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

The Germans normally do amazing entrances but honestly, Abraham's is fucking rubbish. Proper Coldplay-esque.


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Lads I'm watching on Sky player, Smith just started his ringwalk, how far am I behind?


AA stepped into ring just there.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

I hate these fucking German theatrics, crowd are all cunts too, smarmy looking blokes and women who love it up the arse...


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

"He's an incredible athlete but not gifted in any department" so not an incredible athlete really then Jim?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Felix said:


> It's over mate, Smith KO2. :hey
> 
> On a side note; that was a shit entrance song Smith had...although Abraham's is also sounding pretty insipid.


:lol: Fuck off mate, serious though is AA still walking to the ring?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Cleverly is on the table air guitaring right now. Tie wrapped around head..


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking hell and we still have the Anthems to come.


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Fucking German ringwalks


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Semtex said:


> AA stepped into ring just there.


Cheers pal, think Sky Player is about a minute behind :good


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Cleverly is on the table air guitaring right now. Tie wrapped around head..


:lol:


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

WAR Abtaham


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Bring back white rasta guy..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Cleverly is on the table air guitaring right now. Tie wrapped around head..


:rofl :rofl


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

So does Clev saying he had to move up and now feels good at the higher weight prove that if the Cobra had took his supposed Â£1m pre-tax offer to come down for a fight at 168,Clev would have cried about being drained when he got knocked out?


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Violinists should be topless at least, tasteless cunts..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

According to Hearn there's a thousand scousers over there who will make a lot of noise, can barely hear them, probably 100 tops.


----------



## karlbadboy (Mar 5, 2014)

lovely versions of the national anthems


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

You take the scousers abroad and look what they do.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

German shows are fucking weird. AA's ringwalk was pure ****, now these anthems, you'd think it was a funeral :lol:


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> According to Hearn there's a thousand scousers over there who will make a lot of noise, can barely hear them, probably 100 tops.


Can you not hear the smigga chants?


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Deutschland! Deutschland!

I love the German National Anthem.


----------



## Deflated Scrotum (Sep 1, 2014)

This is shite. Pure trolling in boxing, just fight and stop the delay. This is not a Klitschko fight.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :lol: Fuck off mate, serious though is AA still walking to the ring?


It's anthems at the moment. Sounds like the intro to Fawlty Towers though to me.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Deflated Scrotum said:


> This is shite. Pure trolling in boxing, just fight and stop the delay. This is not a Klitschko fight.


wtf that avi :rofl


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

'Real gone kid' wtf is that all about ?


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

This'll be Kessler v Magee all over again.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Uli Wegner's red face though......


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Is Abraham looking a bit out of shape???


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Smith goes down tamely off a body shot in the mid rounds...


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

I have a feeling Smith is going to get paned out fairly soon.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Already looks like theres nothing on Smiths punches. Get the feeling it's a matter of time until AA at least stuns him.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Smith 10-9


----------



## Deflated Scrotum (Sep 1, 2014)

Jim Watt's schizophrenia kicking in again. It's is a repetitive pattern. Needs to take his meds before fights.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Smiths round for me


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Smith out of range looking like a spastic, boxing confidently until he gets sparked..


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Bet u guys somehow watt gave abraham that round


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Good round Smith.


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

The ring is fucking massive!!


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

10 9 Smigga


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Joe`s German is getting good


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Close round but for Smith imo.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Gallagher speaking to Smith in German gotta throe Smigga.


----------



## Deflated Scrotum (Sep 1, 2014)

Paul smith retires after this. Has not been active enough since his loss to Groves.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mystic Meg Jim Watt, fucks sake, he's awful


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

How will Watt score this fight?
is it how he sees the fight or how he thinks the Judges will see the fight?


----------



## Deflated Scrotum (Sep 1, 2014)

Jim Watt's schizophrenia kicking in again. It's is a repetitive pattern. Needs to take his meds before fights.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Smith's round that


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Smith far too cautious, Abraham will never counter, it's like he's afraid. It's open season when you throw punches.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

20 - 18 Smigga


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

LOL Ryder Cup


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

20-18 Smith


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

1:1 for me.


----------



## Deflated Scrotum (Sep 1, 2014)

Jim Watt's schizophrenia going into overdrive again. It's is a repetitive pattern. Needs to take his meds before fights. His family need to section him.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Smith 20-18


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Dull from both, 1-1.


----------



## onourway (May 19, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> How will Watt score this fight?
> is it how he sees the fight or how he thinks the Judges will see the fight?


He'll probably go with his usual 'How nobody else saw the fight'


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

20-18 smith.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

End of the 2nd, 5-0 Abraham. :lol::hey


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

IvanDrago said:


> LOL Ryder Cup


That presenter's rack was quality


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Smith is hardly ripped at 168.. Does anyone think he'd be better served at 160


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Abraham wins this whenever he wants. 

He's toying with Smith


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

29-28 Smith


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Very good round, good action.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

29 - 28 Smigga


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

PHONK said:


> Abraham wins this whenever he wants.
> 
> He's toying with Smith


Nonsense


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Abraham's landing some heavy shots that Smith doesn't look comfy with, but Smith's been giving some decent shots back.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

29-28 smith


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Nonsense


Coming from somebody who has Bute as his avatar, gtfo out of here...lol FROCH.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

2-2


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

38-38 

Clearest round yet for either fighter.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

38 - 38


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Looking hard for Smith.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

3:1 for Abraham.


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

smith feelin them ones


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Smith's power is about as threatenening as a mouse's fart.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

2-2


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Smith is shook...


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

AA getting comfortable now, knows Smith cant knock him out.


----------



## Deflated Scrotum (Sep 1, 2014)

PHONK said:


> Abraham wins this whenever he wants.
> 
> He's toying with Smith


Hi Jim Watt.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Hagler said:


> Coming from somebody who has Bute as his avatar, gtfo out of here...lol FROCH.


atsch Do you even watch boxing? that's Kovalev


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Abraham 3-2


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

48-47 Abraham


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

3-2 abraham

Hes warmed up now and the different level of class is showing


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

48 47 AA


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

AA took the piss a bit in that round, seems to be just having fun in there with no concern about Smith,


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

How much makeup is Huck wearing?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Marco Huck in full **** mode ringside..


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

artful said:


> atsch Do you even watch boxing? that's Kovalev


:rofl


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks like Abraham is in control now.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Smith showed some signs of being affected for first time. 

I do hope Gallagher has a better plan in mind. I think it's time to throw down and get inside. Being outboxed at range..


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Smith aint done yet.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

artful said:


> atsch Do you even watch boxing? that's Kovalev


Moniker i meant...lol Yes i do and have been since Ali vs Holmes, you?


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

NSFW said:


> How much makeup is Huck wearing?


Thought it was a tranny...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Nick Halling is a fucking retard


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Wish Halling would stop with the "he's in trouble here" every time a fighter gets caught with a clean punch.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

58-56 Abraham

Close round.


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

3-3


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

57 57


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

3-3 anyones fight imo


----------



## Deflated Scrotum (Sep 1, 2014)

Has Jim Watt's meds kicked in yet?


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

3-3 in rounds. Fair balls to Smith.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

3-3


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

Smith is doing alot better than i expected


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

good reply in that round from smith


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

'Look at the response' at the point halling said that all Smith did was walk forward fffs


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

artful said:


> atsch Do you even watch boxing? that's Kovalev


:rofl


----------



## karlbadboy (Mar 5, 2014)

smith is 9/1 in-play


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

5-1 Abraham


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Smith took that round for me. It's a close fight yet you feel AA has this in his hands. I'd like Smith to get inside and try maul AA back and work the body.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Smith showed some signs of being affected for first time.
> 
> I do hope Gallagher has a better plan in mind. I think it's time to throw down and get inside. Being outboxed at range..


the idea that Gallaghers throws the towel in after Murray Rios!


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Fucks sake Halling just shut up, getting all excited about nothing. The cunt is ruining my viewing pleasure.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

ScouseLad said:


> Wish Halling would stop with the "he's in trouble here" every time a fighter gets caught with a clean punch.


He is awful, i just ignore him now.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Abraham showed signs of weight weakness from quite early. Hope he really gets knackered.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Smith will gas soon


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Fuck off halling you scumbag!!


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Big right hand lol.


----------



## Jos (Jul 16, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Nick Halling is a fucking retard


Hes just as bad when he commentates on pool.

Ive not watched pool on Sky for a good while but was shocked to hear him spewing his rubbish on that sport too.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

He's making AA look like Pernell Whitaker at times ffs.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Good round..


----------



## Deflated Scrotum (Sep 1, 2014)

Dangerous round for both fighters.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

4-3 Smith come on my son


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

68-66 Abraham (draw round) 

Halling getting so excited, bless him.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

4-3 smith


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Halling seems like he's about to jizz all over the place everytime Smith throws a punch.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Halling is ruining this, trying to make it seem epic, rather than just building it up as the fight it actually is.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Good round that


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Got Smith winning! :bbb


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

4-3 Smith


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

@PaulieMc smith doing Liverpool proud mate. Not like your mate bellew who chatted soo much shite then got raped by adonis.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Well in Smith!. Good round that. He's not allowing AA to bully..


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Halling is clueless.

Saying Smith was making people eat their words as he was getting clubbed into a pulp by Abraham.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Got to say Smith is giving it a good go, he needs to throw more though, Abraham refuses to counter punch, it's open season when he leads.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

5-2 AA


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

If Paul Smith can get through rd 9, he will have lasted longer than Groves did in a world title fight.


----------



## Deflated Scrotum (Sep 1, 2014)

Halling is feeling Watt's schizophrenia vibes.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

4 rounds away from Smith deserving a knighthood for 'services to bravery whilst getting beaten up'.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Good end by AA.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

77-76 Abraham


----------



## onourway (May 19, 2013)

Smith needs to move out of range when Abraham flurries. Stays in there and takes punches for no reason.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

6:2 for Abraham.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

4-4


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

5-3 Smith but is probably the other way on the scorecards


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

very close fight 
hope the judges are at


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

6-2 Abraham


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

I'm quite liking Paul's 'Autism' nickname, it suits him...


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

6-2 AA


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Smith's head movement :lol: non existent...

Where's the body shots from Paul?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Well in Smith!. Good round that. He's not allowing AA to bully..


He's looking a bit static when some of the big AA headshots are coming in though.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

77-75 abraham


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Terrible tactics from Smith there, Abraham was taking that round off, he should have been much busier, Abraham knicked it with his work in the last minute


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

ha at Watts Card.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

artful said:


> I'm quite liking Paul's 'Autism' nickname, it suits him...


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> If Paul Smith can get through rd 9, he will have lasted longer than Groves did in a world title fight.


atsch

Smith is performing well in fairness. He wont win though. Abraham is so so average.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Halling is such a mug. Saying the Germans are going mad when AA throws even though he isn't landing while he himself is doing the same fucking thing with Smith.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

4 rounds a piece. Come on Smigga!


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Clearly hurt and shaken lads. Nick Halling said it.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

It's unusual for Abraham to start as quick as he did and you wonder if that gameplan was based around concerns about his own weight? He does seem a little bit fatigued, which, again, is unlike him.

War Smith!!


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

"Clearly hurt and shaken" :rofl


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Abraham was clearly hurt and shaken!


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

"Clearly hurt and shaken"

I never want to listen to Halling and Watt ever again.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

86-86


----------



## Deflated Scrotum (Sep 1, 2014)

Smith is coming on stronger, now in the later rounds.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

6:3 That round was better for Smith.


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

It's surprising how well Halling can commentate with Smith's dick and balls in his mouth.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Why is Smith not pouring everything into this?


----------



## onourway (May 19, 2013)

Whisper it quietly, Smith might win here....


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Watt is an embarrassment he was calling Abraham a bully a few rounds ago, is this the playground??? Cant believe Alan Francis and Rob etc still defend this sky commentary its a complete disgrace.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

He's swung this fight around just when i was worried it was getting to big a task. Excellent work from Smith..

AA is feeling the bodyshots..


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Smith Round there, 6-3 AA. halling is an embarrassment but he is the one getting paid for this shit, he has the last laugh.


----------



## Deflated Scrotum (Sep 1, 2014)

Calling a draw now. Get your bets in, a draw.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

96-95 Smith


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Martin and Nathan have fallen asleep together.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

6:4. Abraham doesnt like These Body shots.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Smith is winning this for me.I changed my mind on one round but I have it 6-4 Smith


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

6-4 Abraham


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Another big blow from Abraham. He was blowing in the 2nd round,and they never mentioned it.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Dreading the 'Paul Smith was robbed' brigade.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Smith again, 6-4 AA.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Bloody good round. 

:rofl Murray and Cleverly speechless..


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

6-4 Smith


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Watt and Hailing have been awful all night as per usual haha

Its a close fight but if ends this way theres no way he will get the decision, he needs to score a KD to have a real chance...


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

95-95 

Smith looking like he will take it


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Cleverly not any good at maths and can't count, Smith 1 or 2, it's not fucking hard Nathan.


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

artful said:


> I'm quite liking Paul's 'Autism' nickname, it suits him...


I shouldn't have but I burst out laughing! :lol:


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Cleverly: "I've got Smith one or two rounds up now"

Well? Which one is it? 

Guy supposedly has a maths degree but can't do simple scoring!


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Another huge charge. No,he's knackered.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Abraham is there to be beaten but Smith needs to throw more shots. I hope he doesn't get to the final bell with plenty in the tank because he can beat Abraham if he starts throwing more punches. Watt was right, he needs to make those 1-2s, 3 or 4 punch combinations instead.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

I wish Paul would land more body shots, Abrahams guard is so high hes asking for body shots behind his elbows...


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Abraham is OFFICIALLY 'reddening up' in the midsection now. FACT.:deal


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

7-4 Abraham


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

106-104 Smith


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Fairly typical AA fight, but I've quite enjoyed it. Glad I turned the sound off, since I needed to take a call. Seems it would have made me furious. 

Haven't been scoring it, but feel AA is ahead.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Smith is way more active, 7-4 Smith


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Hailling just can give AA a round


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Smith 3 up now.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I have it 7-4 Smith


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

105-104 smith


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Whats peoples scores??? I actually had given Smith more rounds than Watt did although Watt cant score, anyone thinks he wins this????


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Good to see they're creating the Smith woz robbed narrative already!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Halling's set his agenda out. Smith will be robbed.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Gallagher has been very good in Smith's corner.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

6-5 AA, Smith won the last 3.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Come on Smigga one more round mate. You've got to get chin down and get inside and chop that tree down boy. 

Brilliant performance win, lose or draw. 

He's proven doubters wrong..


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Come on paul
win this round and its yours


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

7-4 for Abraham Smith more active but Abraham seems to land with bigger shots and way more Jabs.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Watts card :rofl


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

shite commentators


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Bloody good round.
> 
> :rofl Murray and Cleverly speechless..


What do you have it mate???


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

No huge drive Jim. He's FUCKED.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

115-114 Smith


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

8-4 Abraham

Halling and Watt can go die


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

I hope AA gets this decision


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Ive got it a draw but might of been generous to Abraham


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

7-5 Smith he deserves it for me but won`t get it


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Have it a draw.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

7-5 AA, Smith made it close towards the end but went 5-2 down on my card which is his downfall.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

8-4 for Abraham. Dont really see how you could give it for Smith.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Smith did himself proud.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

think AA won, do you really win fight for hitting the guard


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

7-5 Smith


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Smith, Hearn and Gallagher are going to be insufferable.

They'll all cry "Robbery!"


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Fair play to Paul Smith. Thought he'd get smashed in there tonight.

Still score the fight to Abraham.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

115-113 Abraham. Smith just wouldn't commit fully. It was there for the taking..


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

I havnt scored it but its a close fight... Sounds like Watt and Hailing have never seen AA fight haha the only difference is the lack of body shots from him... 

If its was in England he could get the nod, but Im guessing AA will get it...


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

One of the shitest commentaries on boxing ever 

As for the fight 

Abraham by 1 or 2 but it's close


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Smith fought his heart out, but Abraham clearly won.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Decent fight that. Watt and Halling are scum.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Thats a terrific performance from Smith, I didnt write him off because I've seen fuck all of Paul Smith and I think its been obvious for a while Abraham is near the end.

Not sure what happens now for Smith if he dont get the decision, be hard to replicate that.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Watt and Halling disgraceful as usual.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Good fight that, close one too but as long as we don't get any daft cards, neither man will have been robbed. I think Smith did enough to win though, personally.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Pork N Chili said:


> 8-4 Abraham
> 
> Halling and Watt can go die


Awful score card.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

They spend the whole fight telling us how Abraham has been landing the eye catching shots, then in the last round they tell us he hasn't been landing any eye catching shots throughout the fight...


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Dindt score the fight. But whoever get the decision: It wont be a robbery.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Lolcards


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuussssssssssssssssssssss!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Typical Germany. Corrupt bastards.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

What the actual fuck?


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

117-111 117-111 119-109 ?!?! Disgusting


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I had Abraham clearly winning.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

119-109 is ridiculous..


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck off those scores.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

119-109?!??


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

119-109 ??? What the fuck ?


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Its not that wide, fck smh...


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

119-109 :lol:


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Jesus those cards

Germany dont fuck around with robberies


----------



## 1_Pablo_Angel (Jun 21, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Dindt score the fight. But whoever get the decision: It wont be a robbery.


You were saying?


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Hahahahahahaha scorecards. Meh eddie sorts out robberies for his boys at home, kalle can do the same.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

All Abraham has to do is throw punches and he wins rounds, he hardly ever lands clean.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

11-1???????????????


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

117-111
117-111
119-109

Bullshit cards. Fuck that. I don't mind people saying Abraham won but those cards are atrocious.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Those scorecards are hilarious. I couldn't see it wider than 8-4 for Abraham, but 11-1 is just dumb.

Great, now we get to hear Halling and Watt go and bitch and moan.


----------



## Deflated Scrotum (Sep 1, 2014)

Robbery.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

What are these cards... 117-111 x 2, 119-110 for Arthur?

Jesus...


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Dindt score the fight. But whoever get the decision: It wont be a robbery.


119-109, 117-111 is fucking pathetic. God dont know why we bother watching.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

119-109? That's a disgrace.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Very wide cards ha, 7-5 AA or 8-4 is right.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Ref looked embarrassed by the scores.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

By fanny hair. Very close.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Jack said:


> Good fight that, close one too but *as long as we don't get any daft cards*, neither man will have been robbed. I think Smith did enough to win though, personally.


You were saying..? :rofl


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHA

FÃ»cking Sky look like right wankers!

119-109 was shocking though.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

That's disgusting scores I won`t argue with Abraham getting but those score fuck me that's pissed me off.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Halling and Watt calling the scores embarrassing to boxing?? The pair of them are even worse..


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Smigga has been robbed.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Far too big a gap that. Germans going back to what they used to be like for decisions. Nearly as bad as us now.


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

Lmao. Cant say I'm surprised


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Who the fuck scored that fight 11-1 to Abraham? 

Seriously, how on earth can an official, whose job is to judge boxing matches, be so incompetent?


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Germany is the new Vegas for robbery haha


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

I was beinf generous giving abraham a draw on my card.

Those judges wow.

Hope kalle got them a nice escort with that bribe aswell


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Very wide cards ha, 7-5 AA or 8-4 is right.


Yeah. Had it 8-4. I dindt saw more than 4 for Smith...


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

'British' scorecards


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Right winner but damn, those cards!! Watt and Halling are putrid.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice scorecards again.


----------



## karlbadboy (Mar 5, 2014)

if only smigga had a dig


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

CamelCase said:


> Smigga has been robbed.


Not really...


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I had a feeling we would have some shite score tonight.Makes boxing look bad that.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Jack said:


> Good fight that, close one too but as long *as we don't get any daft cards*, neither man will have been robbed. I think Smith did enough to win though, personally.


You were saying..? atsch You fucking jinx! :lol:

Just seen this on Twitter:

Johnny Nelson â€@SkyJohnnyNelson 2m
Bullshit!!!!

:rofl


----------



## Boxalot (Jun 5, 2013)

Didn't bother to watch it because Smith is a cunt of the highest order, Abraham has been dreadful for years and I couldn't stand the inevitable 36mins of absolute rammel from Watt and Hailing. Glad to see he lost though, although if the cards are as bad as suggested it's a shame.


----------



## hamas (Jun 5, 2013)

The real disgrace tonight was........the commentary. Forget the scorecards the commentary was a black eye for boxing


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

These Scorecards show Smith dindt had a chance on the cards anyway.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Jack said:


> 117-111
> 117-111
> 119-109
> 
> Bullshit cards. Fuck that. I don't mind people saying Abraham won but those cards are atrocious.


This is why the sport will never improve. See alot of famous people on twitter in shock at the scoring, I cant believe it either 119-109 possibly the worst card I've ever seen!


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't care about the scorecards when the right person wins...


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Beltran was robbed by hearn, Smith just got some harsh (very ha) cards, he didn't win the fight.


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Not really...


Id say he was robbed, even if Abraham won the fight it was close, but with those scores its obvious he had no chance of winning apart from a ko.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Abraham has had no power ever since he lost his confidence against Froch and should have retired after his last hurrah against Stieglitz.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

I really wanna see that judges card.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

119-109?

Smith never really had a chance winning on the cards did he?
That judge could have given Smith 5 more rounds and still only had it a draw.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Boxing........


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Felix said:


> You were saying..? atsch You fucking jinx! :lol:
> 
> Just seen this on Twitter:
> 
> ...


:lol:

I should have "do me proud Germany, give me a robbery for Abraham" and Smith would have got the nod.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I felt Smith won that, I could just about live with 8-4 but 11-1 fuck me


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Absolutley gutted for fella and Joe G.


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

I saw it as Smith was busy but mostly hitting gloves (except a number of good body shots) - Abraham was not quite as active but was scoring the far cleaner shots.

Anyone know the shots landed/missed stats?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> This is why the sport will never improve. See alot of famous people on twitter in shock at the scoring, I cant believe it either 119-109 possibly the worst card I've ever seen!


114:114 Canelo vs Mayweather is worse.


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

*Barry Jones*â€@BarryJonesBox​​​I wish I was German, I'd be a hall of fame fighter



 Reply 
 Retweet 
 Favorite 
 More





RETWEETS95
FAVORITES98


3:26 PM - 27 Sep 2014


----------



## onourway (May 19, 2013)

Felix said:


> You were saying..? atsch You fucking jinx! :lol:
> 
> Just seen this on Twitter:
> 
> ...


Nelson had it 117-116 :rofl

He can talk about bullshit scorecards.


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 6, 2013)

I thought Smith did enough there had him 2 points up, thought he'd lose it close on points with it being Germany but 119-109 that judge can get fucked, even the 117-111 cards are are an absolute joke.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

_Me: Abraham 116-112. Judges' scores a tad wide, but the winner won as we used to say in London._

^ Graham Houston has spoken.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

i thought abraham won but those score cards were bs lol


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

No fan of Paul Smith but he put his heart and soul in tonight and that scoring was pathetic. It is incredible that you can completely dismiss the work ethic and commitment from a guy like that. He must have put blood, sweat and tears into camp to perform at that intensity and to get 1 round is disgusting. Finding an Abraham win is okay - that was not.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

dillinja said:


> Id say he was robbed, even if Abraham won the fight it was close, but with those scores its obvious he had no chance of winning apart from a ko.


I had it 8-4 and dont think that it was such a Close fight.
Only one bad score Card for me. You cant say that you HAVE to give Smith more than 3/4 rounds because he dindt win many CLEAR rounds.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

abraham won, stop crying.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Does anybody know if any judges have been legally investigated over scoring ? There is no fucking way that Spanish judge wasn't bribed tonight.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

:lol: Smith still having a go at people who dont rate him, he's absolutely obsessed with fan opinion.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

I knew Abraham on points at 3/1 was a cracking bet, the man hasn't brought his power up to 168.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

onourway said:


> Nelson had it 117-116 :rofl
> 
> He can talk about bullshit scorecards.


If that's Nelson's actual card, it's still more accurate than the Spanish judge!


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Atleast Smith's camp and Eddie have something to moan about... I hope they dont bang on about the cards, and take away from the good performance...

It was close, but AA is the champ, the cards are way too wide, but he didnt get robbed, you can moan about AA winning... I dont think he quite did enough to win...


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Abraham has no power anymore and it's sad. Froch basically destroyed all of his confidence and sapped his punching power.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Hahahaha Eddie moaning about scorecards.


----------



## Big Beat (Jul 17, 2014)

Couldn't have happened to a nicer fellow.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

karma hearn you wanker


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Hearns face when Gallagher said break the bank. Hahahhahahahahhahaha


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl Eddie looked at Joe like ''Back to Liverpool. Piss off...''..


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Just terrible that. So many rounds AA done nothing and he was the one in the end who wanted to grab.
No complaints about Sky team tonight. I thought they done a solid job.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

I thought Smith shaded it. He's earned at least a European title fight. Im not kidding. Failing that,Groves fights Abraham and Smith fights the winner.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Jack said:


> :lol:
> 
> I should have "do me proud Germany, give me a robbery for Abraham" and Smith would have got the nod.


They didn't even pretend to be honest with that card. The others were a bit wide but that third one...oh my dear. :rofl


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> karma hearn you wanker


:happy

State of Rafael

Dan Rafael @Danrafaelespn
I'm so disgusted. I'm out. I need to contemplate my sport. #boxing #AbrahamSmith

:rofl:rofl


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

hearn looked like quigg when rigo is mentioned when joe g said they should get arthur over to liverpool


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Pork N Chili said:


> Abraham has no power anymore and it's sad. Froch basically destroyed all of his confidence and sapped his punching power.


AA had never punching power at SMW imo.


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

Berliner said:


> I had it 8-4 and dont think that it was such a Close fight.
> Only one bad score Card for me. You cant say that you HAVE to give Smith more than 3/4 rounds because he dindt win many CLEAR rounds.


Thats your opinion but i feel it was a close fight, Abraham didn't really do a great deal from rounds 5-10 and smith was landing some decent bodyshots and was in the centre of the ring with a much greater if less effective work.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Hearns face when Gallagher said break the bank. Hahahhahahahahhahaha


Yeah dream on Joe it`s not your money and they wont get him over unless Hearn wanted to lose money on the show and rightly or wrongly he won`t want to do that.Maybe ppv to get justice for Smith:lol:


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> AA had never punching power at SMW imo.


He had power against Miranda the 2nd time @ 166, Taylor, and Dirrell. That's about it


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> :rofl Eddie looked at Joe like ''Back to Liverpool. Piss off...''..


Lol just about too post that

Eddie gave joe a right look after he said to splash cash and get Abraham back too Liverpool

Maybe rumours about them too not getting on have merit


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Abraham is just about world class at this stage, nothing more than that. He's also a stylistic dream as there are so many things to exploit in there that he always has and always will do wrong. I think one thing that Sky overplayed was just how good Abraham is at this stage at 168.

Throwing Smith in deep again would really just be cashing out on this performance, he doesn't really have enough at world level. But really I suppose its going to be a case of whatever makes him money as this shot came from nowhere anyhow.


----------



## AndyPaterson (May 26, 2014)

119-109 is truly epic, I mean come on, did he hand that in with a straight face?!

that doesn't need investigated, he needs banned for life.


----------



## Ric Flair (Jan 31, 2014)

Gutted for smigga there. I had it one up for him. Just becomes a piss take when its that wide. Looked fit, strong and focused. Dunno if I'm getting carried away but I think smigga in that shape going back in with de gale or groves is a competitive fight? Not saying he'd win but he'd have a better crack than last time and he deserves another pay day off the back of that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> Lol just about too post that
> 
> Eddie gave joe a right look after he said to splash cash and get Abraham back too Liverpool
> 
> Maybe rumours about them too not getting on have merit


Defo. If you notice Joe says it and looks at ground :rofl. It's like he knows deep down Eddie won't do it and he don't believe it but he says it anyways. Probably crosses his toes and fingers.

Someone cut Murray's mic off..


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Murray and Clev have done a good job tonight.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

117-116atsch


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Ric Flair said:


> Gutted for smigga there. I had it one up for him. Just becomes a piss take when its that wide. Looked fit, strong and focused. Dunno if I'm getting carried away but I think smigga in that shape going back in with de gale or groves is a competitive fight? Not saying he'd win but he'd have a better crack than last time and he deserves another pay day off the back of that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think they're competitive fights. A lot of also rans have given Abraham competitive rounds - Lajuan Simon for instance. Abraham is also a faded force and a guy that you can fill in the gaps in his work-rate and perhaps that can give a false impression of where you stand at world level.

I still don't think Smith has enough in most departments against DeGale or Groves.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Smooth said:


> @PaulieMc smith doing Liverpool proud mate. Not like your mate bellew who chatted soo much shite then got raped by adonis.


Bellew isn't my mate, have you read what I've been saying about him?Overall, I had it 115-113 to AA but I could accept a draw or 115-113 Smith. He has a right to feel aggrieved because those scorecards were appalling but Sky and the Matchroom brigade can suck dick. BRITAIN over the last few years has had the worst record in the world for bad decision, the vast majority being on Matchroom cards. They're in absolutely position to whine, how many fighters have they shafted in recent times. If Smith gets a rematch then fair play, he deserves one. Fuck off with all this "Germany are a disgrace" talk though, people in glasshouses eh?By the way, Halling and Watt need shooting. Worst commentary I've ever heard, they never fail to outdo themselves. It was very competitive and close but those two clowns making out like Smith was dominating and the fight was some modern Ward-Gatti made me laugh out loud. Those two were the real embarrassment tonight.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Ahahahahahahahaha 117-116


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

I had it 123-122 whats the problem?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Pork N Chili said:


> Ahahahahahahahaha 117-116


4-3 Smith and 5 even? HA


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

whats happened to george's voice? sounds like a sore throat but i thought him and booth had no contact anymore...


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Groves takes that belt of Abraham easily i think.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Bellew isn't my mate, have you read what I've been saying about him?Overall, I had it 115-113 to AA but I could accept a draw or 115-113 Smith. He has a right to feel aggrieved because those scorecards were appalling but Sky and the Matchroom brigade can suck dick. BRITAIN over the last few years has had the worst record in the world for bad decision, the vast majority being on Matchroom cards. They're in absolutely position to whine, how many fighters have they shafted in recent times. If Smith gets a rematch then fair play, he deserves one. Fuck off with all this "Germany are a disgrace" talk though, glasshouses.By the way, Halling and Watt need shooting. Worst commentary I've ever heard, they never fail to outdo themselves. It was very competitiive and close but those two clowns making out like Smith was dominating and the fight was some modern Ward-Gatti made me laugh out loud. Those two were the real embarrassment tonight.


Other then the Beltran disgrace,there hasn`t been that many bad scores on matchroom cards but it`s myth that has built by certain people on here.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck off you dickhead Kalle


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Another great night of boxing provided by sauerland, best promoters in Europe.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Kalle's buzzing..


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Hearns face when Gallagher said break the bank. Hahahhahahahahhahaha


I need to rewind it and watch that.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Kalle's buzzing..


sniff sniff


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Kalle's buzzing..


hope he unrolls the notes when he gives them to the judges


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Johnny Nelson is on that nutty skunk..


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

dillinja said:


> Thats your opinion but i feel it was a close fight, Abraham didn't really do a great deal from rounds 5-10 and smith was landing some decent bodyshots and was in the centre of the ring with a much greater if less effective work.


Sorry. I cant really see how Smith did more in that time.
Mostly both guys blocked the punches. Abraham did the more impressive work. His shots were heavier and more important his jab landed all night Long.
Yeah its my opinion that the fight wasnt that Close. I really dont think anbody can Show me more than 3/4 CLEAR Smith rounds.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Kalle & Hearn in the toilets as we speak


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> sniff sniff


:lol::yep


smoggy7188 said:


> hope he unrolls the notes when he gives them to the judges


:lol: He defo done a line before that interview. Guys like a German scarface..


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> :lol::yep
> 
> :lol: He defo done a line before that interview. Guys like a German scarface..


more like scarface's wife


----------



## Ric Flair (Jan 31, 2014)

Marvelous Marv said:


> I don't think they're competitive fights. A lot of also rans have given Abraham competitive rounds - Lajuan Simon for instance. Abraham is also a faded force and a guy that you can fill in the gaps in his work-rate and perhaps that can give a false impression of where you stand at world level.
> 
> I still don't think Smith has enough in most departments against DeGale or Groves.


Yeah fair enough, maybe Abraham is just well past it. I dunno, smith is a frustrating guy. I'm from liverpool and same age so have known of him from a kid and always thought he's underachieved / under performed as a pro. Maybe he needed this to motivate him? He's been a lazy flabby fucker for half his career ( no offence smig)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> more like scarface's wife


:lol:


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Had it 115-113 Abraham. Close fight, no robbery. That one card was dreadful though.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> By the way, Halling and Watt need shooting. Worst commentary I've ever heard, they never fail to outdo themselves. It was very competitive and close but those two clowns making out like Smith was dominating and the fight was some modern Ward-Gatti made me laugh out loud. Those two were the real embarrassment tonight.


Jim had it Smith by one so I don't know what you are on about.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> :lol:


i just remember him asking his dad whether arthur was beating froch when carl was shutting him outatsch


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Bellew isn't my mate, have you read what I've been saying about him?Overall, I had it 115-113 to AA but I could accept a draw or 115-113 Smith. He has a right to feel aggrieved because those scorecards were appalling but Sky and the Matchroom brigade can suck dick. BRITAIN over the last few years has had the worst record in the world for bad decision, the vast majority being on Matchroom cards. They're in absolutely position to whine, how many fighters have they shafted in recent times. If Smith gets a rematch then fair play, he deserves one. Fuck off with all this "Germany are a disgrace" talk though, people in glasshouses eh?By the way, Halling and Watt need shooting. Worst commentary I've ever heard, they never fail to outdo themselves. It was very competitive and close but those two clowns making out like Smith was dominating and the fight was some modern Ward-Gatti made me laugh out loud. Those two were the real embarrassment tonight.


I must have missed your bellew criticism and I agree with your other points mate.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

There is going to be a spectacular fall out between Hearn and Gallagher at some point next year which will shake things up.I wish a bookie would give me odds because it`s going to happen.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Abraham is completely finished by the way, he should have his cash-out fight with Sturm then call it a day. He's looked poor in his last few fights but tonight he was awful, even if I had him shading it. DeGale and Groves beat him EASY.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Jim had it Smith by one so I don't know what you are on about.


They were making out like the fight was better than Ward-Gatti, there were so many rounds when neither guy did anything. They're just utter pish.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Jim had it Smith by one so I don't know what you are on about.


he had smith 3 up going into the last.

myself, i dont think smith was robbed....for me he was maybe a round or two behind, i think...going into the last few rounds i was losing keeping score...i gave smith the first (watt didnt), the second, the sixth, and a couple more...rest to abraham...maybe one of them even....sky commentary was bias.....but, no way was it 119-109, obviously.
i was watching the last round through my fingers hoping he would win it to make it close, maybe a draw i was guessing if he did at best or one round down.....hoping he wouldnt go down...and he almost did when AA caught him square on with a big shot, but he took it well...surprised me with his punch resistance, he took everything AA hit him with.
smith did very well. very well.


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 6, 2013)

I wonder how dominant Smith would have had to have been before the Spanish judge scored him the winner in that fight.


----------



## AndyPaterson (May 26, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Jim had it Smith by one so I don't know what you are on about.


I think what he is getting at, many who watch the sport know that Abraham is not the fighter he once was, he has been over the hill slightly for about 18 months now and they made sound like he was still in his prime.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Gallagher genuinely said to Eddie Hearn that he should get Abraham over to Liverpool.Yeah, when pigs fly mate.


----------



## AndyPaterson (May 26, 2014)

I will give Smith credit, he didn't go in there and pull a Bellew!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Does anybody know when the Trout fight will probably start?, i'm going to get some sleep first and have no interest in the undercard. Cheers.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

AndyPaterson said:


> I think what he is getting at, many who watch the sport know that Abraham is not the fighter he once was, he has been over the hill slightly for about 18 months now and they made sound like he was still in his prime.


In fairness he didn't look all that removed from his peak, it's just that now he's been beaten it's easier to see his flaws. He still fought the same way. I guess when you know the cards are stacked you don't really feel the need to try too hard though. :think :yep


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Well on the bright side at least we've been saved Carl Froch vs Paul Smith on Sky Box Office. Sad for Smith though, its a bad night for the sport once again.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

This has pissed me off but I can`t agrue that many people had it close for Abraham so it`s just the wideness of the scorecard that pisses me off.This isn`t as bad as Chisora-Helanius which was a true robbery,this I can`t say was a robbery just terrible scoecards


----------



## AndyPaterson (May 26, 2014)

Felix said:


> In fairness he didn't look all that removed from his peak, it's just that now he's been beaten it's easier to see his flaws. He still fought the same way. I guess when you know the cards are stacked you don't really feel the need to try too hard though. :think :yep


he doesn't maintain his attacks like he did in the past, especially in the later part of rounds, he seems to be relying more on boxing and getting the jab working.


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Hearns face when Gallagher said break the bank. Hahahhahahahahhahaha





PaulieMc said:


> Gallagher genuinely said to Eddie Hearn that he should get Abraham over to Liverpool.Yeah, when pigs fly mate.


:lol:


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

I must've been watching that with vodka tinted glasses on, I had smith up clearly. I don't even like the bloke.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Does anybody know when the Trout fight will probably start?, i'm going to get some sleep first and have no interest in the undercard. Cheers.


What Trout fight?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Gallagher genuinely said to Eddie Hearn that he should get Abraham over to Liverpool.Yeah, when pigs fly mate.


Eddie`s look was priceless,there is going to be a spectacular fall out next year between those two which will hurt both of them in the long run and the boxers involved it`s inevitable imo.


----------



## AndyPaterson (May 26, 2014)

Ashedward said:


> Eddie`s look was priceless,there is going to be a spectacular fall out next year between those two next year which will hurt both of them in the long run and the boxers involved it`s inevitable imo.


then Gallagher should stick to what he does best, training.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> What Trout fight?


Ha i meant Cloud, shit proves how tired i am.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> What Trout fight?


live on booksnation..
oops my bad, Cloud.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

AndyPaterson said:


> he doesn't maintain his attacks like he did in the past, especially in the later part of rounds, he seems to be relying more on boxing and getting the jab working.


Yeah he perhaps lacks some of the confidence he had back when he was steamrolling guys left right and centre.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Ha i meant Cloud, shit proves how tired i am.


Junior Middleweight Fight - 10 x 3 Minute Rounds 
ANTONIN DECARIE v IVAN PEREYRA

Middleweight Fight - 4 x 3 Minute Rounds
STEPHANE OUELLET v CEDRIC SPERA

Lightweight Championship - 12 x 3 Minute Rounds
DIERRY JEAN v DANIEL RUIZ

The Vacant NABA Light-Heavyweight Championship - 12 x 3 Minute Rounds
TAVORIS CLOUD v ARTUR BETERBIEV

fights boxnation are showing and schedule


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

AndyPaterson said:


> then Gallagher should stick to what he does best, training.


He should but he won`t unfortunately.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> Junior Middleweight Fight - 10 x 3 Minute Rounds
> ANTONIN DECARIE v IVAN PEREYRA
> 
> Middleweight Fight - 4 x 3 Minute Rounds
> ...


Cheers, i'll get up around 3am i think.


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

I hate how often people call robbery, them cards were horrible but the right man got the decision. No one was robbed.

Twitter has gone mental.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Ha i meant Cloud, shit proves how tired i am.


Boxnation are still showing a repeat of Bunce's Boxing Hour, so I don't know what's going on...


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Eddie has just tweeted that the WBO guy should make Smith Mandatory that the only way he will ever get the rematch imo


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm not being funny, but Scott gilfoid would be hard pressed to only give smith one round in that fight


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> i just remember him asking his dad whether arthur was beating froch when carl was shutting him outatsch


:rofl deary me. That's embarrassing..


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

OneTrueKenners said:


> I hate how often people call robbery, them cards were horrible but the right man got the decision. No one was robbed.
> 
> Twitter has gone mental.


One judge gave Smith only one round, that's a robbery to me. That judge (and the other two weren't really much better). I don't believe that it was a fight that Smith clearly won or anything but he was robbed of the opportunity for fair scoring.

The term gets used way too much in boxing, which is unfortunate but it's because this shit happens every single week all over he world at every single level.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Eddie's chin btw. Almost like Popeye tonight. His bottom teeth come out as he talks..


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Fucks sake someone just highlighted this on twitter 

President of the WBO Paco Valcarcel posted on twitter on 26/09/2014

"what really improves boxing is more honest and qualified officials and executives" 

:rofl


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Paco ValcÃ¡rcel, Esq.
â€@PacoValcarcel
What really improves boxing is more honest and qualified officials and executives.

So says the head of the WBO. :deal:bart


----------



## No Fear (May 28, 2013)

OneTrueKenners said:


> I hate how often people call robbery, them cards were horrible but the right man got the decision. No one was robbed.
> 
> Twitter has gone mental.


The vast majority of people are not complaining about AA getting the nod but are complaining about how wide the decision was on the judge's scorecards and how they do not reflect that is was a close fight.


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Roe said:


> One judge gave Smith only one round, that's a robbery to me. That judge (and the other two weren't really much better). I don't believe that it was a fight that Smith clearly won or anything but he was robbed of the opportunity for fair scoring.
> 
> The term gets used way too much in boxing, which is unfortunate but it's because this shit happens every single week all over he world at every single level.


He hasn't been robbed though has he, even if that judge had scored by one round to Abraham the end result is the Samw. Most people agree it was a close fight.

It is a robbery if a fighter clearly wins but the decision goes the other way.


----------



## KTCboxing (Sep 27, 2014)

If you saw the fight and were told Abe won, without seeing the cards, you wouldnt scream robbery. But when you see that 119-109 its a fucking stitchup for Smith. And I hate the prick.


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

No Fear said:


> The vast majority of people are not complaining about AA getting the nod but are complaining about how wide the decision was on the judge's scorecards and how they do not reflect that is was a close fight.


Scorecards were filthy, but twitter is a buzz with people calling robbery. IMO Smith wasn't robbed he lost the fight, the right man got the decision just with some overly generous cards.


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

OneTrueKenners said:


> He hasn't been robbed though has he, even if that judge had scored by one round to Abraham the end result is the Samw. Most people agree it was a close fight.
> 
> It is a robbery if a fighter clearly wins but the decision goes the other way.


With the score cards though it suggests he had no chance on winning by decision so to me thats a robbery.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow - Smith got proper dry shafted by those judges tonight - fucking embarrassing to be honest. I wouldn't have argued with a draw or even a point or two either way. The judges may as well have not bothered attending the fight, the worthless corrupt cunts.


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

dillinja said:


> With the score cards though it suggests he had no chance on winning by decision so to me thats a robbery.


That doesn't make sense, if Smith had won clearly but the Abraham got the nod then it would have been a robbery. This isn't the case, most had Abraham winning a close fight. The scorecards were terrible but the right man got the decision no one was robbed.


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

OneTrueKenners said:


> That doesn't make sense, if Smith had won clearly but the Abraham got the nod then it would have been a robbery. This isn't the case, most had Abraham winning a close fight. The scorecards were terrible but the right man got the decision no one was robbed.


The scorecards to me where fixed so no matter what Smith did he wouldn't have won thats why i see it as a robbery, it was determined before the fight happened.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

OneTrueKenners said:


> That doesn't make sense, if Smith had won clearly but the Abraham got the nod then it would have been a robbery. This isn't the case, most had Abraham winning a close fight. The scorecards were terrible but the right man got the decision no one was robbed.


The point is that the score cards rob Smith of his performance, so the score cards are a robbery but the result isnt


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Would like to know wich 4 clear rounds you have to give to Smith wich make the first two cards so bad... To me his work was very unimpressive except a few body shots in some rounds.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

The cards told the wrong story, no doubt. It's not a robbery if the winner is a deserving winner. But it does give Smith the right to complain that he never had a chance - because it's obvious he didn't.

He acquitted himself well and could have maybe gotten a draw in a fairer environment.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

OneTrueKenners said:


> I hate how often people call robbery, them cards were horrible but the right man got the decision. No one was robbed.
> 
> Twitter has gone mental.


It's just the usual Scousers playing the victim "Smigga wuz robbed" "One gone kid is boss" .Terrible scoring but the cocks on twitter just take the piss giving Groves abuse for saying Abraham won. Alot of the pundits even Eddie Hearn pretty much agreed Smith lost by a round or 2. It's terrible for Smith etc but oddly enough Hearn didnt seem too keen to bring Abraham over for a rematch.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Is this up thier with robin Reid and Sven ottke and fury vs mcdermatt 1????


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Smooth said:


> Froch kessler 3? Fuck that shit. Awful fight.


;


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

The funny thing is: On this forum most guys have it as a close fight. On the german forum everybody had it pretty clearly for Abraham. Probably because we dont watch a fight on sky.:deal:hey
No way did Smith win that win imo. In my opinion having him winning this fight is actually a pretty bad score card but everybody can have his opinion.
Abraham is done literally lost all his power wich was so important for his game. This was a good european level fight not more. 
Time for bed now.


----------



## CCR (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> The funny thing is: On this forum most guys have it as a close fight. On the german forum everybody had it pretty clearly for Abraham. Probably because we dont watch a fight on sky.:deal:hey


Maybe they had it 'clearly for' Abraham because they were watching the same images from the German broadcaster which failed to show any of Smith's numerous successful blows at the end of each round? German broadcaster are pathetically biased as well. Don't pretend otherwise. Tonight they were happy to replay images of several of Abraham's cuffing blows which didn't land cleanly and didn't even try to appear impartial.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


>


hahahahahahahahahahahahaha who the fuck is that?!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

The absolute minimum without corruption a judge could give Paul Smith is 4 rounds unless you are batshit insane or a Spanish judge who has been give VIP tickets to Oktoberfest. So even still thats 116-112 which none of the judges had. I personally thought Paul edged it but then again I feel some of us may be given Paul the benefit of the doubt since we know hes put in the fight of his life. 

I think a 1-2 round loss at minimum for Paul, Abraham was fucking shit. I said in the other thread, I have a feeling that Paul will get his rematch, and a few nice paydays which often happens after a defeat such as this. The good thing for Paul is he has shown everyone he can mix it at World Level, now whether he can keep up that level of performance remains to be seen but one things for certain he has proven his doubters wrong and he has earned the respect of the boxing community which money cannot buy.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Smooth said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahaha who the fuck is that?!


This forums finest Robert Palmer lol. I see Trout Mask has a few Rob accounts going atm.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> This forums finest Robert Palmer lol. I see Trout Mask has a few Rob accounts going atm.


I thought it looked like him. Fucking hell his haircut has me in stitches.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Smooth said:


> I thought it looked like him. Fucking hell his haircut has me in stitches.


Looks like the beginning of an Afro....:lol:


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Just watching this back now, Murray said Spada was the 2nd fight of a 3 fight deal but hasn't he already fought Tetteh and Bursak?


----------



## QuietStorm (Oct 26, 2013)

Great round from Beterbiev.


----------



## QuietStorm (Oct 26, 2013)

Great finish from Beterbiev. Looks a quality talent, taking cloud out in his 6th fight is impressive.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2014)

119-109! Was @PaulieMc the judge ffs!

I had it 115-113 to Abraham. Fair play to Smith, go make the Fielding fight now and if you win that happy for him to push towards another shot.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> 119-109! Was @PaulieMc the judge ffs!
> 
> I had it 115-113 to Abraham. Fair play to Smith, go make the Fielding fight now and if you win that happy for him to push towards another shot.


You think theres any hope the WBO mandate a rematch for Paul?? I'd fear for Smith trying to gear himself up for Rocky Fielding after tonight but then again I dont rate Fielding that highly think Paul can beat him.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2014)

Peter Barlow said:


> You think theres any hope the WBO mandate a rematch for Paul?? I'd fear for Smith trying to gear himself up for Rocky Fielding after tonight but then again I dont rate Fielding that highly think Paul can beat him.


I don't think he can become WBO mandatory because they already have Sturm v Steiglitz set as a final eliminator so it would take him 18 months. Fielding is WBA No.10. I reckon they could get that as some kind of eliminator and then get a regular title shot for Smith if he won.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> I don't think he can become WBO mandatory because they already have Sturm v Steiglitz set as a final eliminator so it would take him 18 months. Fielding is WBA No.10. I reckon they could get that as some kind of eliminator and then get a regular title shot for Smith if he won.


The thought of Smith or Fielding vs Froch is horrific to imagine :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2014)

adamcanavan said:


> The thought of Smith or Fielding vs Froch is horrific to imagine :lol:


Froch not WBA regular Champ.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> Froch not WBA regular Champ.


Ward is the super champion. Froch holds the regular belt but is unified & there is not another regular title up for grabs. Assuming Ward doesnt fight soon then that can all change very soon though


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2014)

adamcanavan said:


> Ward is the super champion. Froch holds the regular belt but is unified & there is not another regular title up for grabs. Assuming Ward doesnt fight soon then that can all change very soon though


The regular belt is different. They are gonna have a regular champ as well.

I know!


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Felix said:


> In fairness he didn't look all that removed from his peak, it's just that now he's been beaten it's easier to see his flaws. He still fought the same way. I guess when you know the cards are stacked you don't really feel the need to try too hard though. :think :yep


I think he's a long way from it. The first boxer to expose his flaws was Andre Dirrell,but he'd still got stamina in that fight,and in a few losses after that,such as Froch. In this one he was puffing and blowing and dropping his hands from the 2nd or 3rd round onwards. Smiths tactic of going for the body was paying off. Hence when he rallied a bit in the later rounds it was only a flurry and Smith was back in the fight again. All this talk of losing a massive amount of weight was confirmed for me,but I thought Smith a narrow winner. But we've had far worse British decisions in recent years. A Porter hometowner against Brook would have been about the same,I reckon.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

Could only see bits and pieces out the corner of my eye but it seemed to be going as expected between 2 fighters I've never rated. Seemed that Abraham was doing the stronger but more pedestrian work whilst Smith was flicking punches out more of what I did see. Didn't thnk there'd be a skill deficit as Abraham doesn't have any but did think Smith would crumble by the latter rounds so fairplay to him. 

Seemed fairly even though so didnt expect to see Smith's hand getting raised but seeing those scorecards this mornin was a bit shocking. Well not really thinkin back to fights like Ottke-Reid.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

It was nowhere near as bad as that. That one was on a par with Burns/Beltran.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Robbery you say?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Beterbiev looks like an absolute monster


----------



## AndyPaterson (May 26, 2014)

light heavyweight division is now on notice.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Is there a video of the post fight interview?


----------



## AndyPaterson (May 26, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Is there a video of the post fight interview?


best I can find

http://www1.skysports.com/boxing/ne...me-favourite-arthur-abraham-retains-wbo-title


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

AndyPaterson said:


> best I can find
> 
> http://www1.skysports.com/boxing/ne...me-favourite-arthur-abraham-retains-wbo-title


Thanks!

I thought Gallagher was pretty fair there, except for the comment about breaking the bank. Smith was really hard done by based on the scores, even though I felt he lost.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Smith surprised me, I had Abraham winning narrowly but Smith can be proud of his performance, the scorecards were bullshit Smith could have won all 12 rounds and the judges would have still gave it to Abraham.

Beterbiev looks a real talent and 175 could be the best division in boxing in the next few years.


----------



## AndyPaterson (May 26, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I thought Gallagher was pretty fair there, except for the comment about breaking the bank. Smith was really hard done by based on the scores, even though I felt he lost.


Fact of the matter is, it was a close fight, most of the scores I saw had Abraham winning 115-113, that was my card also, but that fucking prick Laguna has made it look like a highway robbery.

So much for Jim Watt for scoring a fight as how he felt the judge would be scoring it also; that was by far and large the worst commentary I've heard from that duo, utterly shameful.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Bill said:


> Smith surprised me, I had Abraham winning narrowly but Smith can be proud of his performance, the scorecards were bullshit Smith could have won all 12 rounds and the judges would have still gave it to Abraham.
> 
> Beterbiev looks a real talent and 175 could be the best division in boxing in the next few years.


Good enough to 'lure' Ward there..? :hey


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Bill said:


> Smith surprised me, I had Abraham winning narrowly but Smith can be proud of his performance, the scorecards were bullshit Smith could have won all 12 rounds and *the judges would have still gave it to Abraham.*
> 
> Beterbiev looks a real talent and 175 could be the best division in boxing in the next few years.


If you fill in the scorecards before the fight starts, you can enjoy what's going on in the ring and not get distracted with any of that silly 'judging' stuff.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Felix said:


> Good enough to 'lure' Ward there..? :hey


I hope so, mind you Ward needs to stop fucking about and crack on, It's a shame to see a boxer with his talent waste his career, I do think he should move up though there's not much left at 168.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> If you fill in the scorecards before the fight starts, you can enjoy what's going on in the ring and not get distracted with any of that silly 'judging' stuff.


:lol: I'll try that next time a Matchroom prospect is in a difficult fight.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> There is going to be a spectacular fall out between Hearn and Gallagher at some point next year which will shake things up.I wish a bookie would give me odds because it`s going to happen.


Yeah it's not far off now.

Gallagher happens to train a lot of hearns stable,so what happens then?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yeah it's not far off now.
> 
> Gallagher happens to train a lot of hearns stable,so what happens then?


It was the only really daft thing Gallagher said in that interview though. He's a complete bellend most of the time, but he was remarkably direct and honest last night. He didn't try to pretend Smith was a clear winner, just that the scores were an insult to his fighter - which they were.

The bigger issue is if Gallagher is saying things that stop good fights happening, or vetoing difficult opponents.


----------



## AndyPaterson (May 26, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> It was the only really daft thing Gallagher said in that interview though. He's a complete bellend most of the time, but he was remarkably direct and honest last night. He didn't try to pretend Smith was a clear winner, just that the scores were an insult to his fighter - which they were.
> 
> The bigger issue is if Gallagher is saying things that stop good fights happening, or vetoing difficult opponents.


I thought Gallagher scored it a draw?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

AndyPaterson said:


> I thought Gallagher scored it a draw?


Yeah, which is what I said. He didn't say that Smith was a winner, he was quite honest that it was a close fight.


----------



## No Fear (May 28, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Yeah, which is what I said. He didn't say that Smith was a winner, he was quite honest that it was a close fight.


Both Gallagher and Hearn were very candid, which was refreshing to hear.

I do wonder if the scorecards made it easier and whether they would have said the same things had all three cards been 115-113 to AA.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

They didnt said that Smith was a clear winner because deep down they know that Smith never did enough to win. He just dindt.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> It was the only really daft thing Gallagher said in that interview though. He's a complete bellend most of the time, but he was remarkably direct and honest last night. He didn't try to pretend Smith was a clear winner, just that the scores were an insult to his fighter - which they were.
> 
> The bigger issue is if Gallagher is saying things that stop good fights happening, or vetoing difficult opponents.


He wasn`t too bad in that interview but he has started to use comments like break the bank quite a lot recently when it`s not always that easy.I do think he has the best interests at heart for his fighters but in this day and age should realize that to get people interested they need to be in good fights.If he wants keep busy fights for his fighters they should be on the fightpass.The fact the Hearn has to work with Gallagher so closely must be a nightmare at times and Hearn might be working with Eubank sr soon it almost makes me sorry for him.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> He wasn`t too bad in that interview but he has started to use comments like break the bank quite a lot recently when it`s not always that easy.I do think he has the best interests at heart for his fighters but in this day and age should realize that to get people interested they need to be in good fights.If he wants keep busy fights for his fighters they should be on the fightpass.The fact the Hearn has to work with Gallagher so closely must be a nightmare at times and Hearn might be working with Eubank sr soon it almost makes me sorry for him.


And mcguigan of course.

Hearn has a lot of work to do with the likes of groves,frampton and Eubank having different promoters,and Gallagher seemingly being so demanding and difficult.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

I scored it 115-113 to Abraham. I felt the last round cost Smith a draw.

Scorecards were obviously a joke. 

Germany's not been bad in recent years for judging, Sturm's probably been harshly treated since he got the gift against Macklin & I can't think of any controversies over there since that but last night it went back to the olden days.

It's one of them things though. We have it over here with Burns - Beltran & Rose against the lad in Sheffield but it's just a shame that anyone who didn't see the fight will look at the scorecards & think Smith was out of his depth & didn't put up too much of an effort


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

I struggled to give AA a round from 6 onwards. Although there was a couple of close ones in there.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Anyone who said's Smith was robbed is an idiot, scorecards were a joke but AA won Smith just didn't do enough.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Just watched the whole macklin fight and it wasn't good from him,it was a decent hard 8 rounder though.

I think this 8 rounds were in hindsight vital as jumping straight in to the Dublin eliminator may have cost him.this is the reason I like how sauerland match their guys (I assume sauerland helped with the opponent) they don't go for knock over jobs like we do.

And as for halling,he was awful throughout the macklin fight,he said he would be astounded if the scores were close despite yebes having the better of a lot of exchanges.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2014)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Anyone who said's Smith was robbed is an idiot, scorecards were a joke but AA won Smith just didn't do enough.


In my opinion, if a judge goes into the fight with no intention of scoring the fight to only one fighter, the opponent has been robbed. Even if the fighter who the dodgy judge favours wins clearly.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Just watched the whole macklin fight and it wasn't good from him,it was a decent hard 8 rounder though.
> 
> I think this 8 rounds were in hindsight vital as jumping straight in to the Dublin eliminator may have cost him.this is the reason I like how sauerland match their guys (I assume sauerland helped with the opponent) they don't go for knock over jobs like we do.
> 
> And as for halling,he was awful throughout the macklin fight,he said he would be astounded if the scores were close despite yebes having the better of a lot of exchanges.


We see it time and time again, its tough for fighters to get up for these 8 rounders when they have been at world level and still have those aspirations.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> In my opinion, if a judge goes into the fight with no intention of scoring the fight to only one fighter, the opponent has been robbed. Even if the fighter who the dodgy judge favours wins clearly.


How do you know that was their intention?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> In my opinion, if a judge goes into the fight with no intention of scoring the fight to only one fighter, the opponent has been robbed. Even if the fighter who the dodgy judge favours wins clearly.


Like Burns v Beltran?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> We see it time and time again, its tough for fighters to get up for these 8 rounders when they have been at world level and still have those aspirations.


That's possible,but I think macklin post Martinez/golovkin just isn't the same fighter.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Probably due to the fact that that is exactly what happened. You can't justify those scorecards in any way so the only logical way of looking at it is to think they had a preconceived idea of who they'd give rounds too


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Apart from smiths body attacks I felt he done nothing else of note

His jab looked like a forced flick and god knows how many times he missed with the right hand to the head 

But his body attack was very good


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2014)

One to watch said:


> How do you know that was their intention?


The 119-109 scorecard.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2014)

One to watch said:


> That's possible,but I think macklin post Martinez/golovkin just isn't the same fighter.


Yeh no doubt but he is still better than last nights showing


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2014)

Bill said:


> Like Burns v Beltran?


I think your understanding what I meant but Beltran clearly beat Burns imo no debate


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> The 119-109 scorecard.


It was a terrible card for me as well but boxing can be funny like that.look at groves-rebrasse which was competitive in every round yet groves won was it 118-110,scoring round by round can give a lopsided impression.

Im not saying the scoring was correct,it's just I find it hard to believe it was corruption,because if it was then surely scoring 117-111 or something like that would make more sense as it doesn't arouse suspicion.

Maybe that's just what the judges scored,Abrahams work was far more refined but he was lazy at times,that's pretty much the story of his career post the super six and it can leave some perplexing score lines because he is the better boxer landing the cleaner blows but sometimes getting outworked.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

And Abrahams jab was scoring heavily last night,those are scoring punches that he was landing regulary.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> The 119-109 scorecard.


It's a bad score, but there were very few rounds where I felt Smith was the clear winner. Mostly it was nip and tuck, so it's not impossible for a judge to give every one of those close rounds to Abraham. It would be worse if the judge gave Smith the benefit of the doubt just for the sake of appearances.

So I don't believe that was any more a robbery than the 117-111 score for Alvarez over Lara. The right guy won, so it's not the end of the world.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> It was a terrible card for me as well but boxing can be funny like that.look at groves-rebrasse which was competitive in every round yet groves won was it 118-110,scoring round by round can give a lopsided impression.
> 
> Im not saying the scoring was correct,it's just I find it hard to believe it was corruption,because if it was then surely scoring 117-111 or something like that would make more sense as it doesn't arouse suspicion.
> 
> Maybe that's just what the judges scored,Abrahams work was far more refined but he was lazy at times,that's pretty much the story of his career post the super six and it can leave some perplexing score lines because he is the better boxer landing the cleaner blows but sometimes getting outworked.


It was the story of his career pre-S6 as well. I remember Richie Woodhall saying Abe was lazy back on Setanta. I used to think he was tight at 160 and was sparing with his punches to preserve stamina. Basically, he got to a point in his career (post-Miranda I, I believe) where he felt that his power would always tell at some point, as long as he landed.

Taylor was a 160lb fighter above his best weight, so I don't look at that as a legitimate 168lb win - although it was a good performance. And even then he waited until Taylor had completely blown his gasket before stepping it up.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> I think your understanding what I meant but Beltran clearly beat Burns imo no debate


I was using it as a example of the judges scorecards already being written before the fight, it happens a lot in british boxing.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> And Abrahams jab was scoring heavily last night,those are scoring punches that he was landing regulary.


 It was the only head punch wich landed often last night. Except a few clubbing heavy rights from Abraham. And it really landed in every round. Other than that both guys did well to protect their head. If Smith landed something good it was to the body. Sky just didnt give much credit for Abrahams jab at all. Example round 8. Abrahams lands two jabs in a row and that guy really said that Abraham isnt landing anything. At the end he scored round 8 to Smith although imo Abraham won it pretty clearly (imo). And he acted like it was a clear Smith round. Also: When Sky was talking about UK fighters fightign in germany not getting the decisiont they mentioned Murray. Wich is just plain and simple absurd. Still now you find plenty guys who really think that Murray was robbed that night. I actually have no problem with the 117-111 cards. (maybe ONE round to wide but nothing wich is THAT bad) I think sky and many british fans get way to emotional in fights like these. You can have many close rounds and still get a score card like that. But the last card was a joke. Barker-geale is another example. It was a close hard fight were Barker even got knocked down. Yet you still can score it pretty wide for him. Sometimes you just have fights like this.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Berliner said:


> It was the only head punch wich landed often last night. Except a few clubbing heavy rights from Abraham. And it really landed in every round. Other than that both guys did well to protect their head. If Smith landed something good it was to the body. Sky just didnt give much credit for Abrahams jab at all. Example round 8. Abrahams lands two jabs in a row and that guy really said that Abraham isnt landing anything. At the end he scored round 8 to Smith although imo Abraham won it pretty clearly (imo). And he acted like it was a clear Smith round. Also: When Sky was talking about UK fighters fightign in germany not getting the decisiont they mentioned Murray. Wich is just plain and simple absurd. Still now you find plenty guys who really think that Murray was robbed that night. I actually have no problem with the 117-111 cards. (maybe ONE round to wide but nothing wich is THAT bad) I think sky and many british fans get way to emotional in fights like these. You can have many close rounds and still get a score card like that. But the last card was a joke. Barker-geale is another example. It was a close hard fight were Barker even got knocked down. Yet you still can score it pretty wide for him. Sometimes you just have fights like this.


Sky are so shit to listen too its unbelievable, genuinely shocking, they tow the company line of ''fool the casuals'' ''talk bollocks to sell future fights'' its disgusting.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

The 119-109 was obviously a farce but the right man won IMO, I'd think a score like 115-113 or 116-112 to AA is fair i certainly didn't see Smith as the winner but great effort from him, give him credit i thought he'd get destroyed changes my opinion on the Fielding fight before last night i'd heavily fancy Fielding. on a side note Abraham is there for the taking i'd nearly try get Callum Smith in with him now if i was Hearn, Groves would batter him.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Bill said:


> Sky are so shit to listen too its unbelievable, genuinely shocking, they tow the company line of ''fool the casuals'' ''talk bollocks to sell future fights'' its disgusting.


Who are you, the defender of the paytv faith or something? What is 'disgusting' about a subscription television channel selling its product? No one is forcing anybody to pay for a fucking sky subscription are they?

I can happily live without it pal, and I don't have sleepless nights worrying how those poor sky subscribers are being manipulated by the constant flow of garbage streaming into their living rooms through their big flatscreen tvs. Maybe they quite enjoy the content? Why else would they shell out for it?

What exactly are you taking issue with anyway?

Now the BBC on the other hand you'd have a point...


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Wig said:


> Who are you, the defender of the paytv faith or something? What is 'disgusting' about a subscription television channel selling its product? No one is forcing anybody to pay for a fucking sky subscription are they?
> 
> I can happily live without it pal, and I don't have sleepless nights worrying how those poor sky subscribers are being manipulated by the constant flow of garbage streaming into their living rooms through their big flatscreen tvs. Maybe they quite enjoy the content? Why else would they shell out for it?
> 
> What exactly are you taking issue with anyway?


You are on the wrong forum mate, the business section don't exist on here, I'm talking from an educated fan's viewpoint and I don't like men in fucking suits trying to fob me off talking bollocks just because they may earn more money, what part of that don't you understand you fucking tosspot.

Fan's get shit on left right and centre and all you can think of is praising the cunts causing it, have a word with yourself mate.:cheers


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Wig said:


> Who are you, the defender of the paytv faith or something? What is 'disgusting' about a subscription television channel selling its product? No one is forcing anybody to pay for a fucking sky subscription are they?
> 
> I can happily live without it pal, and I don't have sleepless nights worrying how those poor sky subscribers are being manipulated by the constant flow of garbage streaming into their living rooms through their big flatscreen tvs. Maybe they quite enjoy the content? Why else would they shell out for it?
> 
> ...


I do think Sky's boxing coverage is shoddy, but I don't think it means the company as a whole is ripping its subscribers off. If anything, it provides a really good, rounded selection of content - particularly Sky Atlantic and Movies. The sports coverage is a little more mixed, but they do an excellent job on quite a few things. It's a shame they don't seem to share elements from other show formats, because the boxing set-up is pretty much the same as it was on ITV.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Bill said:


> You are on the wrong forum mate, the business section don't exist on here, I'm talking from an educated fan's viewpoint and I don't like men in fucking suits trying to fob me off talking bollocks just because they may earn more money, what part of that don't you understand you fucking tosspot.
> 
> Fan's get shit on left right and centre and all you can think of is praising the cunts causing it, have a word with yourself mate.:cheers


Eh you what? What is 'disgusting' about Sky tv, a subscription channel (which people can CHOOSE to buy or not) over selling their product to their subscribers?

Personally I think Sky is a complete rip off, enough garbage on free tv. But if fools want to subscribe, let them! What are you trying to save them from, hero?


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Wig said:


> Who are you, the defender of the paytv faith or something? What is 'disgusting' about a subscription television channel selling its product? No one is forcing anybody to pay for a fucking sky subscription are they?
> 
> I can happily live without it pal, and I don't have sleepless nights worrying how those poor sky subscribers are being manipulated by the constant flow of garbage streaming into their living rooms through their big flatscreen tvs. Maybe they quite enjoy the content? Why else would they shell out for it?
> 
> ...


Last night they were reading from a script, not describing what was actually happening in the ring.

They have no objectivity.

Paul Smith was brave, did much better than many expected, even won a few rounds. But robbed? No chance in fÃ»cking hell.

Their bias and Jim Watts scoring was worse than the 119-109 card. At least that judge had the correct guy winning.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Bill said:


> Sky are so shit to listen too its unbelievable, genuinely shocking, they tow the company line of ''fool the casuals'' *''talk bollocks to sell future fights''* its disgusting.


Has there EVER been a time when TV networks didn't do that? People often say that TV channels are losing credibility, pushing bad product, etc. But if you watch a lot of broadcasting from the 60s and 70s, it was as biased as can be. We've rebuilt our memories of these channels because of nostalgia, but in many cases they were poorly researched or blatantly partisan to the UK side, they'd make excuses for their home promoters, etc.

I'm not saying that to defend it, by the way. HL Mencken created the famous observation: "No one in this world, so far as I knowâ€"and I have researched the records for years, and employed agents to help meâ€"has ever lost money by underestimating the intelligence of the great masses of the plain people."

People like stories to be simple. They like to hear that Floyd Mayweather is the GOAT because it's simple, they can see it, and they can rely on experts. They like to believe that Scott Quigg's a world champion. It makes them feel informed and there's nothing people like more than feeling as if they know stuff. It doesn't really matter if it's not true, because received wisdom is so much easier to understand - cause everyone else says it.

That was a bit of a rant. Basically, I agree with you, but I don't mind Sky's team hyping up its schedule. I do mind the dated look and feel and the lack of interest in educating fans on the sport.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Trippy said:


> Last night they were reading from a script, not describing what was actually happening in the ring.
> 
> They have no objectivity.
> 
> ...


Completely agree they aren't objective. Who is? And why would that surprise you?

This is the same Skytv who have ingeniously branded the Premier league as the 'best league in the world'. Go figure!


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Wig said:


> Eh you what? What is 'disgusting' about Sky tv, a subscription channel (which people can CHOOSE to buy or not) over selling their product to their subscribers?
> 
> Personally I think Sky is a complete rip off, enough garbage on free tv. But if fools want to subscribe, let them! What are you trying to save them from, hero?


Maybe because if more people would take note and stop accepting it like you do, the state of the sport may improve and would cost less fucking money than we are asked to pay, and for the people that do pay to get a proper and unbiased view on the nights action, is that too much too ask?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Has there EVER been a time when TV networks didn't do that? People often say that TV channels are losing credibility, pushing bad product, etc. But if you watch a lot of broadcasting from the 60s and 70s, it was as biased as can be. We've rebuilt our memories of these channels because of nostalgia, but in many cases they were poorly researched or blatantly partisan to the UK side, they'd make excuses for their home promoters, etc.
> 
> I'm not saying that to defend it, by the way. HL Mencken created the famous observation: "No one in this world, so far as I knowâ€"and I have researched the records for years, and employed agents to help meâ€"has ever lost money by underestimating the intelligence of the great masses of the plain people."
> 
> ...


You make some valid points, especially the nostalgia section, It has got worse though lately, the old school boxing commentators, punditry etc did try to educate and give a decent view on a fight, the agenda was always there but not so blatant nowadays, (probably because of social media) you don't get that guile, its pure bollocks, no attempt at objectivity.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Wig said:


> Completely agree they aren't objective. *Who is? And why would that surprise you?*
> 
> This is the same Skytv who have ingeniously branded the Premier league as the 'best league in the world'. Go figure!


I hear this a lot. I find your attitude a little depressing. Everyone has biases obviously but the current trend of creating narratives is incredibly cynical and there's no need for it. Ultimately I believe it will turn people off. Already the major broadcasters are haemorrhaging viewers as they move to digital delivery.

The odd thing about the narrative Sky created last night was that it was depressing. It didn't create excitement or anticipation, it didn't position Smith as beating the odds to nearly win. By the time they'd presented a completely distorted view of events, it made the wide cards feel like a massive piece of fraud - and that's the sort of thing that pushes viewers away.

I genuinely believe treating your audience with some respect can create a better relationship over time. I've seen evidence of it.

Just writing it off with a shrug and "Well that's how things are" isn't really a great state of affairs.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Bill said:


> You make some valid points, especially the nostalgia section, It has got worse though lately, the old school boxing commentators, punditry etc did try to educate and give a decent view on a fight, the agenda was always there but not so blatant nowadays, (probably because of social media) you don't get that guile, its pure bollocks, no attempt at objectivity.


Reg Gutteridge in particular always had a lot of respect for viewers, probably because he was an old-school journalist when facts and fair opinions were more valid than shrill noise to get audience interest. He believed in creating a storyline, but not fabricating one. And he was a good counterpoint to Watt, because he would challenge his analysis.

There aren't many good writers who can transfer over to broadcasting intact. They mistake speaking simply for thinking simply, in my experience. And that's why you end up with so little guile. Hearing Halling after the Quigg fight saying that they need to get egos out of the way to make the Frampton fight happen was so woefully unsubtle that they might as well have shown a picture of Barry towering over Quigg and Frampton with a hand keeping them apart and the other hand giving a finger to the audience.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Reg Gutteridge in particular always had a lot of respect for viewers, probably because he was an old-school journalist when facts and fair opinions were more valid than shrill noise to get audience interest. He believed in creating a storyline, but not fabricating one. And he was a good counterpoint to Watt, because he would challenge his analysis.
> 
> There aren't many good writers who can transfer over to broadcasting intact. They mistake speaking simply for thinking simply, in my experience. And that's why you end up with so little guile. Hearing Halling after the Quigg fight saying that they need to get egos out of the way to make the Frampton fight happen was so woefully unsubtle that they might as well have shown a picture of Barry towering over Quigg and Frampton with a hand keeping them apart and the other hand giving a finger to the audience.


Gutteridge will always be my favorite, he could drag you in to a fight just by talking about what's happening in the ring, even if it was a boring fight, there was no bravado, ego, the need to hype, it was an honest account as you could get, I grew up watching boxing in that era, terrestrial tv and boxing was a mainstream sport, its probably why I get pissed off easily with the current state and the way its heading.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> I hear this a lot. I find your attitude a little depressing. Everyone has biases obviously but the current trend of creating narratives is incredibly cynical and there's no need for it. Ultimately I believe it will turn people off. Already the major broadcasters are haemorrhaging viewers as they move to digital delivery.
> 
> The odd thing about the narrative Sky created last night was that it was depressing. It didn't create excitement or anticipation, it didn't position Smith as beating the odds to nearly win. By the time they'd presented a completely distorted view of events, it made the wide cards feel like a massive piece of fraud - and that's the sort of thing that pushes viewers away.
> 
> ...


Moaning about it on an internet forum is a fantastic way to direct your anger though, that'll help.
If you read my posts I'm not disagreeing with the sentiments of Bill's post. It's the ridiculously misguided notion that by me saying 'so what' that I'm accepting the status quo.

I've made my stand against sky's bullshit. I don't fund them. Bill would rather moan on the internet until his views are heard. Bill needs to redirect his bile towards, every mug that continues to pay their sky subscribtion every month like good little consumers. Rather than sky for the rubbish content they put out. Their subscription base validates their shitty content, whether Bill feels it justified or not.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I think Sky are just incredibly shit at making you get behind a British fighter and supporting them naturally and authentically anymore. It should be here's this bloke, we've got a camera on him, his behaviour should evoke a certain emotion and if we're right, it'll be a positive one. But they just fucking forcefeed this absolute drivel like with the likes of Anthony Joshua.

Tbh though I'm sure people will disagree but for the most part, I felt Nick Halling and Jim Watt did a fairly okay job. They were still waffling on about how Abraham was so great (he wasn't) and being their own usual nervous selfs about British fights oversea. I'll be the first to admit I thought Smith was gonna get blown out, but it was kinda sad even before the fight even happened when everyone was like 'Paul Smith needs to box out of his skin and show us something he hasn't shown before and Abraham needs to be past it'. Like, what? That's your analysing of our British fighters? That's your thoughts on the fight? That's insulting, man. Paul Smith nearly won the fight on a fucking Joe Gallagher plan and staying pretty basic being tucked behind a good guard, he just didn't have the ability to take control of the fight, but to act like he shouldn't fight like Paul Smith and should basically fight like a marvelous version of someone that isn't him to beat Arthur fucking Abraham, a guy who's notorious for letting fighters outwork him and push him back and is arguably campaigning at a weight class higher than he can be at his most effective was kind of ridiculous.

Like while I think Halling didn't do TOO bad, though I was thinking a lot about how Jim Watt does his best work actually as a color commentator with passion with someone controling and challenging him like Ian Darke and Reg Gutteridge, Halling was like "you just don't outwork this guy or take every round off him, it's not possible."

....FROCH, DIRRELL, WARD. What is even wrong with you to say this stupid shit? He's not a fucking god, man. I know it's a method of making our fighters look overmatched overseas and big them up in domestic fights and on home soil so if they do the unthinkable it's more of an amazing accomplishment, RIGHT ON SKY like Ricky Burns' first world title win, but I do wish they'd do some research and some actual realistic views sometimes. Paul Smith did so well, he didn't box out of his fucking skin, it's not fair to act like Abraham is terrible and past his prime, Smith was motivated with a fairly shit gameplan but was focused, he did well, and just to write it off like some freak fight or he could never topple Abraham is kind of like putting a massive piece of bullshit on one scale and another piece on the other and Paul Smith is in the middle of it, and overlooked kind of with ridiculous scorecards (Which tbh they should've kind of expected, welcome to Germany). I don't know I still feel like Paul Smith is overlooked after this performance when for me, it was fairly Rocky like. I'm not gonna go as far to say PAUL SMITH IS WORLD CLASS but he put on a top tier performance and fought with true courage, and it wasn't just like the moon was shining a certain way that night so he boxed like he never could again, he did a great job and should get credit for that, he was never going to beat Abraham. He could've, but they would've never gave him the nod anyway. He's just not that kind of fighter, but with what skills he had and trainer/gameplan, he did very well and should be admired without Sky's ridiculous outlook. It's either no respect at all or they're on all knees blowing the fighter until they get blown out themselves and now they're shit and have chin issues.

I feel like every fucking post I make on this forum directly relates back to the hyping of Anthony Joshua :lol:


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Just watched the fight, Had it 7-5 Smith.


----------



## Hackney (Mar 16, 2014)

* W*hy 
* B*ox
* O*verseas

What's the fucking point?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Hackney said:


> * W*hy
> * B*ox
> * O*verseas
> 
> What's the fucking point?


Make money?


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

I find it bizarre that Sky decided to have two studio 'experts' who both admit that they don't watch much boxing & aren't fans of the sport.

Murray seemed to be in the studio simply because he'd fought in Germany previously & Cleverly seemed to be there just so they could spend two minutes hyping the Bellew fight at the end of the programme.

I'm all for trying different people in the studio but at least get someone in there who can analyse a fight. All we had was 20 mins of moaning about the scores.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

A Force said:


> I find it bizarre that Sky decided to have two studio 'experts' who both admit that they don't watch much boxing & aren't fans of the sport.
> 
> Murray seemed to be in the studio simply because he'd fought in Germany previously & Cleverly seemed to be there just so they could spend two minutes hyping the Bellew fight at the end of the programme.
> 
> I'm all for trying different people in the studio but at least get someone in there who can analyse a fight. All we had was 20 mins of moaning about the scores.


I'm not a fan of putting current boxers on just because they are a name and need promoting.

I only want people on that are going to give Insight for myself,somebody who hasn't been in the boxing industry.

There are good current boxers/pundits but mostly they are awful and don't want to rock the boat,in fact that's the biggest problem full stop,the British boxing scene is small so if a pundit criticises then they are attacking somebody who they might know or have trained with or share a stable with or may meet in future,and it means we get nothing from our pundits.

I think it was Frankie Gavin or Liam smith who recently pulled barry jones up on twitter about his remarks on their fight.jones apologised and grovelled and the fighter got what they wanted.what good is that? This is the reason the only criticism you ever get is on international fights.


----------

